# New nissan owner



## Dimplex (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, i just though id drop in and say hello 
im new to da forums and have just brought my first Nissan. 

im not to sure wat type it is 300z or 300zx its made in 1984 i think lol so ya....

i payed 400$ au for her shes silver an has a lil rust but no bigie. Ill have some pics up of her 2morrow an im lookin forward to doing her up and lerning bout nissans in general.

Oh the car is v6 turbo 5 sp manual and has a AWSOME electric dash Bar speedo thingy.

i drive a Holden Vn commodore v6 right now and jeeeewiz! i recon this nissan would munch my commodore LOL!!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Dimplex said:


> Hi everyone, i just though id drop in and say hello
> im new to da forums and have just brought my first Nissan.
> 
> im not to sure wat type it is 300z or 300zx its made in 1984 i think lol so ya....
> ...


Sounds like you have 300zx (Z31). 

Welcome aboard!

There is a good bunch of guys on the Z31 forum that can help you out if you need info on your Z.


----------



## Dimplex (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2697004/1


hope that works.


And how can i tell if the car is turbo or not, i rly cant locate the turbo anwere unless its siting behind the motor.

yeh so just lil help were da boots controler an turbo actuly is be nice lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The turbo is tucked away under the driver side exhaust manifold. The pipe from the MAF comes back and then dips down to it, and another pipe comes up and goes to the throttle body. If the engine is not turbo, the pipe comes straight back from the MAF and goes to the throttle body. I noticed yours was a 2+2, and I was going to say those are not usually turbo, until I noticed your location. So it is possible you have a turbo. The closest we got the 2+2 turbo was in Canada, and none at all in the USA, unless it was brought down from Canada.


----------

